# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Beginners gun

## oraki

On the lookout for a beginners gun. The oldest lad is busting his balls to have one he can call his own. I started with a Baikel single shot hammer gun, but that was well before we had to use steel. He loves my semi, even tho I only put one up the spout, I believe that if he had a sxs or under/over he would probably appreciate it better, and be able to 'borrow it' for longer. The problem I have,is I don't want to spend much, but want it to be in reasonable condition. Was looking at some of the cheaper new ones, but the more I look the more confused I get. Lots of conflicting stories regarding these brands.
My question to the knowledgeable out there is,what would ya recommend for this situation. 12G would be the caliber I'm after, just because it's what we carry

----------


## Marty Henry

Sxs or o&u probably a baikal still make em, 2nd hand can be found fo little dough and they are a good reliable gun. A single shot is also an option quite good from the safety point of view.

----------


## GWH

I've got a stoeger M2000 12g semi that's like new that I'll sell if you're interested. PM me if keen.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

How much do you want to spend mate.?
And just for info, how old is your oldest?

----------


## mjgriffiths

My first shottie was a Mossberg 500.  Still got it, still love it. They make a cheaper version called a Maverick 88 which looks ok.

----------


## oraki

He's 13 by the way. Looked at a new single shot Norinco, but was choked to tight for steel. Was thinking along the lines of a Turkish gun, but have heard varying stories about quality. As you can tell, I want a lot, but don't want to pay to much,$300 would be tops, unless something special popped up(then I'd probably nab it for myself)
Already got a stoeger and like it, but he would benefit more by knowing that the first shot has to count. Also the safety factor. You can tell at a glance if it loaded or not. Semi's are hard to tell without working the action

----------


## Spudattack

Get a 20ga double, killwell does the 2.5" subsonic loads, I use them for my 120 year old sxs and they are very gentle to shoot, kill ducks very efficiently though!
Then you can go the heavier loads once he grows and shoot it for the rest of his life.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Get a 20ga double, killwell does the 2.5" subsonic loads, I use them for my 120 year old sxs and they are very gentle to shoot, kill ducks very efficiently though!
> Then you can go the heavier loads once he grows and shoot it for the rest of his life.


Excellent call and you dont have to piss around with steel.

----------


## oraki

I have had the 20g and 410 suggested before. I know they're a great gun to learn with, with very little recoil, correct me if I'm wrong, but my way of thinking is that they're a gun you move onto once the 12g gets easy. I view them as a advanced shooters gun, to provide abit more if a challenge, just the X factor. I've been wrong before, so as I said correct me if you think different

----------


## timattalon

I have the new 12g baikal single shot shotguns listed on trade me.  A little cheaper for forum members who contact us directly.  Pm me for more info if you want it.

----------


## timattalon

> I have the new 12g baikal single shot shotguns listed on trade me.  A little cheaper for forum members who contact us directly.  Pm me for more info if you want it.


$375 on trade me, or $340 on here. Brand new and in the box.

And apparently we have some .410 singles in the same for another $25 extra. Not sure why the .410 is dearer but this is the case.

----------


## oraki

Thanks for comments. May have to look at the 20g abit harder. I guess no matter what caliber, you've still got to point it in the right direction to hit the target. My only concern was the running cost of the 'sub'calibers. If it's as good as ya reckon, once he's got it sorted, he could do a swap with me. I've got a clay thrower here, so he'll have abit of practice first to work out exactly where to aim before he gets onto the real stuff

----------


## 260rem

Anyone that starts a new shooter with a single shot 12 gauge needs it wrapped around there neck 
Dont start him out with a semi they are an ammo waster in young hands get a good sxs or u/o and teach them to shoot with that will make them a better shot in long run

----------


## Danny

I learnt many a hard lesson carting around the single barrel 12g. I learnt how to flinch rather well, in fact I was an expert in flinching. My first Parry fell out of the sky because it felt sorry for me.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Don't just buy a shotty cause its cheap, most of all it must fit your son, other wise he will find it very hard to hit anything.
The 20g is a good option as you can use lead and not steel on ducks. This is what I found when I went through this with my son he started with a .410 single then a .410 s/s and onto a Rem 12g pump such an under rated gun and safer than a semi.
Just my thoughts.

----------


## rockland

> Don't just buy a shotty cause its cheap, most of all it must fit your son, other wise he will find it very hard to hit anything.
> The 20g is a good option as you can use lead and not steel on ducks. This is what I found when I went through this with my son he started with a .410 single then a .410 s/s and onto a Rem 12g pump such an under rated gun and safer than a semi.
> Just my thoughts.


I think this is good advice. A Remington 870 pump in 20g shooting 1oz. loads would be a great first shotgun. The youth or compact model has a shorter stock if the standard model is too long for your boy.

Not sure about the Rem 870 being under-rated;it is the most popular shotgun in the world with over 10 million sold!

----------


## Dynastar27

> I think this is good advice. A Remington 870 pump in 20g shooting 1oz. loads would be a great first shotgun. The youth or compact model has a shorter stock if the standard model is too long for your boy.
> 
> Not sure about the Rem 870 being under-rated;it is the most popular shotgun in the world with over 10 million sold!


i agree i like my 870 pump managed to get on in left hand for about $600.00

----------


## gsp follower

i love remy 870,s but for a first time not often used gun maybe not especially in 20 gauge since docs decided thier rules are above f&g,s on land they own/manage.
*no subgauge lead on doc land*
i use the 20  870 cos my shouldsers stuffed and the lighter but not to light wieght,
with the advent of youth 12,s and upgrading options[ ie stock extensions replacement barrels]as the boy grows  that would be my choice.
you can use 2.5 inch lead shells and the lighter fast 2 3/4inch steel loads with the option of moving to 3 inch shells should you need them which to be honest you probably wont for 99%of your shooting.
dont go for superlight 12,s theyre a devil in disguise
 there are were a few 26 inch barrelled 12 gauge baikal over and unders floating about with opened up for steel chokes.
the 2 i have shot are very effective game guns if only 2 3/4 inch chambers but with load good selection i have shot pidgeons parries canadas and feral geese with them.
stay away from single shots most are poorly designed for comfortable shooting and to tightly choked to be effective especialy for a starter gun

----------


## oraki

Just to refresh. He's really starting to get toey now. Have considered a mossberg 20g pump. I've never shot or had anything to do with pump action shotty, so your opinions/comments would be valuable. 
Or the compact 870

----------


## Sideshow

No get him a double barrel O/U and get it fitted! He will hit more and get kicked less. Plus you can see when it's safe :Have A Nice Day: 
Not sure of your location, so can't help with a good smith. 
But you and he, will give you a big pat on the back if you do get it fitted :Thumbsup:

----------


## MAJOR F

OK  my take on this a pump may be fine but he will probably spend more time concentrating working the action and not swinging on the birds a 20g double would be great but finding one for 300 will be a misson so for the money a 12g mediem weight sxs most likly a 30 year old spainish gun no real collector value so cut the stock down to fit (most important that it fits )and keep the cut off and add it back when it becomes to short for him dont load him up with heavy loads 30 32gram loads will be fine and get him used to judging distances.I like youngsters to start out with doubles a broken open gun is a safe gun ,most of these guns will be choked 1/2 and full and scince this is going to be a learners gun i would knock a couple of inches off the barrels not worth paying someone to bore out a 300 shottie he will have more success with the open chokes and will be fine for steel and again get him to judge distances now remember this is a cheap learners gun and i wouldnt do this to a good b gun etc but the gun will get used and knocked around a bit and its a stepping stone so no tears when bangs and dings happen

----------


## muzza

What he said ...

----------


## Hautapu

Another option is to contact your local clay target club.  There are often guns available for sale and which are better suited for children.

----------

